# MX Leader Pistas



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow! There have been two MX Leader pistas appear on ebay in the past month. Both have been on the large(r) side.

I've only seen a few of these over the years and haven't found a reference to them in Merckx literature. Is anyone aware of any links or discussions about the bikes?

More importantly, does anyone have a line on one that is in the 55-56 cm range???? 

I'd love to have one and I have a C Record era pista groupset that would be perfect for it. 

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## velodoom (May 12, 2004)

*saw one at LV once*

I raced against a guy who had one at the lehigh valley velodrome probably 5 years ago. I asked him about the bike, it was custom built at the factory for him and in motorola colors (of course!). he said they'd build you anything you wanted if you showed up in person and would pay for it - this was right around the time they dropped the frame off their catalog (and before they did that limited edition run about 3 years ago).

i was really jealous of that frame, would be perfect for track racing.


----------

